# Winter Management for Chickens



## broussey (Dec 9, 2013)

broussey submitted a new Article:

Winter Management for Chickens



> According to experts, chickens are able to withstand quite cold temperatures, and they will only start suffering cold when the temperature drops to minus 20 degrees Fahrenheit, inside their coop. However, dampness inside the coop will cause discomfort much earlier. Secondly, you also need to consider if your chickens have become tough by habitual exposure to the cold. If you have been using heat lamps when they are not actually required, your chickens might not be able to manage the extra...


Read more about this article here...


----------

